# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Starting Dutasteride. Need advice

## Littlesadeyes

Hi

Im a 24 y/o female, diagnosed via scalp biopsy to gave AGA a few years ago. Ive been on 2mg oral minoxidil, 2 x 5% topical minoxidil and  Diane-35 pill since late 2015. I had also taken 200mg Spironolactone for a while but noticed no change and the stuff made me really sick and also was a bad combo with my antidepressant. I had some decent regrowth around my hairline, nape and sides of my head which I owe mostly to the Minox, but nevertheless have had continual shedding and never regained any ground on the FPHL areas of my frontal and crown areas. I havent been on an anti-androgen for well over a year after stopping the spiro and things are now BAD. My part is notibly wide and Ive virtually a bald spot at my crown. I have been doing some research and saw that Dutasteride is successful for a lot of men, and used in lower doses (in minimal studies mind you) can help women. So I got a script from my GP and have tentatively began on a super low dose of 0.5mg once per week. Now I am REALLY hormone sensitive which is why I have this stupid hairloss in the first place, and have always had sheds during my period, on spiro, and only a week or two after Minox. So Im almost not surprised that THREE DAYS after taking this one Dut pill I am shedding buckets. Like, actual buckets. Everywhere. I was already sad and scared about my hair but now I am suicidal. I know that sheds can be positive, and I see lots of people say that they shed of this medication, but now I also see lots of horror stories which say it ruined their hair and the shedding never ended. Now I am wondering what to do. Continue and see what happens? Stop now and prevent possible further damage? PLEASE ladies, if you have tried this drug and have experiences to convey please do! Alternatively, if you have had success on another anti-androgen I would love to hear. Im so lost. I think about ending my life every day. please help me.

----------


## MrsPotato

I also got a script for dutasteride. Im losing hair from all over my scalp - diffuse. So scared to take it though! Please let us know how it is going for you!

----------


## Ahab

I always wondered if it wouldn't be easier for women than for a man to wear a wig when they have a hair loss problem.  One time I went to pick up the girl I was seeing for our date, and when she answered the door her normally long straight hair was curly.  I thought she looked great with curly hair.  Thinking she had gotten a permanent I complimented her on it.  She laughed and said it was a wig she had in her closet that she decided to wear tonight because she didn't have time to shampoo.

----------

